# iCloud, le nuage d'Apple. Qu'en pensez-vous?



## effelo (26 Novembre 2011)

Donnez votre avis!


----------



## pb88081 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Ce n'est vraiment pas au point. Pour résumer on nous vend quelque chose de pas terminé tout comme Lion. J'ai l'impression de retrouver Windows Vista sous Mac.
Je suis vraiment déçu. Mais aujourd'hui et dans bien d'autres domaines on nous vend des produits non terminés.
Nous les consommateurs devrions réfléchir à agir autrement...
La pomme se flétrie


----------



## tybu01 (28 Novembre 2011)

pb88081 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Ce n'est vraiment pas au point. Pour résumer on nous vend quelque chose de pas terminé tout comme Lion. J'ai l'impression de retrouver Windows Vista sous Mac.
> Je suis vraiment déçu. Mais aujourd'hui et dans bien d'autres domaines on nous vend des produits non terminés.
> Nous les consommateurs devrions réfléchir à agir autrement...
> La pomme se flétrie



+1
Snow Leopard n'est pas mort


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

tybu01 a dit:


> +1
> Snow Leopard n'est pas mort



Ah bon 





> Ce n'est vraiment pas au point. Pour résumer on nous vend quelque chose de pas terminé tout comme Lion. J'ai l'impression de retrouver Windows Vista sous Mac.


 Je ne suis pas de votre avis. En ce qui me concerne, Lion fonctionne très bien, je suis passé de Léopard à Snow Léopard et ensuite à Lion sans problème, tout cela sur une seule et même machine, qui est de février 2009, un iMac 3.06 "Core 2 Duo" 4 Go ram et 750 Go

Tous mes logiciels sont à jours, les réparations sont faites, que du bonheur et je ne suis pas le seul.

Xondousan (toujours jeune) 

PS : XP et Vista ne m'ont jamais posé de problème, Windows 7 non plus (ME oui)


----------



## pb88081 (28 Novembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Ah bon  Je ne suis pas de votre avis. En ce qui me concerne, Lion fonctionne très bien, je suis passé de Léopard à Snow Léopard et ensuite à Lion sans problème, tout cela sur une seule et même machine, qui est de février 2009, un iMac 3.06 "Core 2 Duo" 4 Go ram et 750 Go
> 
> Tous mes logiciels sont à jours, les réparations sont faites, que du bonheur et je ne suis pas le seul.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un MacBook Pro Intel Core i7 problèmes : connexion Hotspots impossible, ouverture de Keychains impossible, changement de fond d'écran impossible. Donc appel à Apple puis échange standard. Réception du deuxième Mac (même configuration) et mêmes problèmes, avec en plus pixels morts sur l 'écran, un long trait de haut en bas et le Wifi sur mon Mac qui se déconnecte constamment à on domicile. Re-échange standard en cours. Apple a procédé à deux gestes commerciaux.
Mon Mac précédent sous Snowboard Lèopard fonctionnait vraiment très bien.
Donc si tout fonctionne pour vous, les problèmes peuvent venir du Mac. 
Arrivez vous à vous connecter en Wifi aux Hotspots ?
Et je serai curieux de connaître les logiciels que vous avez installé ?
Car en fait je m'interroge entre un disfonctionnement du Mac ou Lion.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

pb88081 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheté un MacBook Pro Intel Core i7 problèmes : connexion Hotspots impossible, ouverture de Keychains impossible, changement de fond d'écran impossible. Donc appel à Apple puis échange standard. Réception du deuxième Mac (même configuration) et mêmes problèmes, avec en plus pixels morts sur l 'écran, un long trait de haut en bas et le Wifi sur mon Mac qui se déconnecte constamment à on domicile. Re-échange standard en cours. Apple a procédé à deux gestes commerciaux.
> Mon Mac précédent sous Snowboard Lèopard fonctionnait vraiment très bien.
> Donc si tout fonctionne pour vous, les problèmes peuvent venir du Mac.
> ...



Bonjour,

Ma Machine 





> Mac OSX 10.7.2 sur iMac 24 Alu Intel Core 2 Duo - 3.06 GHz - 4 Go 800 MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 750 Go - DDE La Cie 2To - DDE La Cie 750 Go



Mes logiciels 





> Mac OS Lion - Safari - Aperture - Photoshop éléments 10 - iLife (iPhoto-iMovies-iDVD) - Office 2011 - iWorks - Open Office - Bento - Filemaker Pro 10 - iChat - Tom Tom - Mac Généalogie - Design Pro - AppCleaner - Google Earth - Jass - Skype -  Adium -



Aucun problème avec iCloud -  iTunes - Face Time - Time Machine - par contre j'ai supprimé Windows par Bootcamp et VMWare (opération concluante, mais sans réel besoin, donc via è tabula rasa)


----------



## breizh85 (28 Novembre 2011)

Je trouve utile d'avoir l'accès à icloud depuis n'importe quel ordinateur (mac ou pas) depuis leur site internet. 
Les mails sont centralisés, le calendrier et les contacts aussi. 
Juste le système de mise en réseau des documents est un peu longue (il faudrait un simple bouton dans le document pour choisir de le mettre sur le nuage) mais je suis sur qu'une solution sera vite trouvée.

En résumé je suis content de l'inovation de icloud et je l'utilise presque tous les jours. Encore quelques mises au point et ce sera un très bon système.

Je ne rentre pas dans la discussion pour Lion qui n'est ici pas la question mais j'en suis satisfait quand même


----------



## pb88081 (28 Novembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma Machine
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup,
Je serai curieux de connaître la provenance des problèmes rencontrés sur les deux Mac (dernières versions. Par ailleurs j'attends le troisième Mac.). C'est tout de même étonnant. Cela vient il de Lion, logiciels installés (Photoshop CS5 et NeoOffice, Perrian et FileZilla) ou le Mac en lui même (hardware) ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2011)

breizh85 a dit:


> Je trouve utile d'avoir l'accès à icloud depuis n'importe quel ordinateur (mac ou pas) depuis leur site internet.
> Les mails sont centralisés, le calendrier et les contacts aussi.
> Juste le système de mise en réseau des documents est un peu longue (il faudrait un simple bouton dans le document pour choisir de le mettre sur le nuage) mais je suis sur qu'une solution sera vite trouvée.
> 
> ...


 
Bref ce que tu aimes c'est ce qui existait déjà avec MobileMe, et ce que dont tu attends que ça s'améliore (mise en réseau de documents), c'est ce qui fonctionnait avec iDisk...

et dans tout ça, elle est où l'innovation d'iCloud??? 

ah si, l'innovation, c'est que si tu passes pas a minima à Lion (voire mieux, Vista ou Seven), ben t'as plus droit à rien...


----------



## pb88081 (28 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement iCloud n'est pas encore aboutit. Ils auraient du l'appeler iNimbostratus. Nimbo : pour précipitation et Stratus plusieurs couches.


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2011)

pb88081 a dit:


> Effectivement iCloud n'est pas encore aboutit. Ils auraient du l'appeler iNimbostratus. Nimbo : pour précipitation et Stratus plusieurs couches.


 
ouais.. pour l'instant ça vaut pas un iClou


----------



## breizh85 (28 Novembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Bref ce que tu aimes c'est ce qui existait déjà avec MobileMe, et ce que dont tu attends que ça s'améliore (mise en réseau de documents), c'est ce qui fonctionnait avec iDisk...
> 
> et dans tout ça, elle est où l'innovation d'iCloud???
> 
> ah si, l'innovation, c'est que si tu passes pas a minima à Lion (voire mieux, Vista ou Seven), ben t'as plus droit à rien...



J'ai partagé cela car je n'avais pas mobileme auparavant, je ne peux donc pas juger des changements et évolutions (ou non-évolutions) de icloud. 
Mon avis est en fait celui d'un nouvel utilisateur ne connaissant pas ce qui existait avant et découvrant les nouveautés


----------



## patuljakfr (29 Novembre 2011)

iCloud tres intéressant pour les gens qui ne souhaite pas payer pour mobileme

mes surtout localiser mon mac, imac ou autre iDevises IOs5 dans icloud après le test perso très très très concluant

je m'explique
Je decide de vendre mon macbook blanc qui était déjà en 10.7.2 avec localiser mon macbook active.
Pour ami qui me prend le macbook j'augmente la capacité de d-dur à 500go (donc installation vierge sur d-dur vierge) puis apres installation configuration icloud avec ID apple de mon ami


et devine quoi je peux toujours verrouiller,effacer des donnes et envoyez les messages sur ce macbook avec mes ID apple depuis le site iCloud.com  

Hallucinant non on pourra pourrir la vie au gens qui ce prend a nos chère mac sans notre autorisation (je cherche encore mon macbook volé sous léopard )avec Lion la vie s'annonce plus ZEN


----------



## Tootie (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
je viens de recevoir la notification d'Apple concernant ICloud et les abonnements à mac.com ou me.com. Je suis donc abonnée, ce qui me donne surtout une adresse mac et un accès IChat pour des conversations vidéos gratuites de bonne qualité avec l'étranger. 
Or si je comprends bien, Mac.com et Me.com vont disparaître en juin 2012 et tout le monde devra passer à ICloud pour garder ses adresses et le reste. 
On ajoute que ce passage impose un OS Lion 10.7.2. Or je suis en 10.4.11, le maximum que mon Macbook de 2008 peut faire tourner sans problème, (de l'avis même de mon vendeur Apple). 
Est-ce exact que, sans changer de machine, je perdrai mes utilisations, comme l'adresse et l'Ichat (donc mes échanges vidéos gratuits) ? 
Merci déjà


----------



## jipeca (1 Décembre 2011)

Marrant...!

iCloud est, ou deviendra - peut-être - intéressant.

Le problème, manifestement, est que pour les utilisateurs mac,ON IMPOSE LE PASSAGE A LION...

Alors que les utilisateurs Windows peuvent l'utiliser !

Je suis supporter de Apple depuis os6.5... mais mon foutu caractère fait que je ne supporterai pas qu'on m'impose quoi que ce soit. D'autant que l'évolution depuis TIGER, si elle a apporté des innovations mineures, n'a sans conteste pas été prépondérante.
Que l'utilisateur mac retrouve des habitudes iOs n'est certainement pas, loin s'en faut, une évolution majeure que cela plaise ou non ! C'est juste une façon de capter plus surement un utilisateur. 

Alors Lion, ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite... et si ca continue ce sera tout simplement jamais!

Et si snow snow ou meme mon mac me claque dans les doigts, et si entretemps rien n'a évolué chez Apple, ce sera sans moi. Je testerai peut-etre même le camp d'en face, et si ça ne me plait pas davantage,( ce qui est probable )ce sera le libre !

Dommage, de commencer doucement a se sentir trahi ou pour être moins agressif, au moins floué et manipulé !


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2011)

Tootie a dit:


> Bonjour
> je viens de recevoir la notification d'Apple concernant ICloud et les abonnements à mac.com ou me.com. Je suis donc abonnée, ce qui me donne surtout une adresse mac et un accès IChat pour des conversations vidéos gratuites de bonne qualité avec l'étranger.
> Or si je comprends bien, Mac.com et Me.com vont disparaître en juin 2012 et tout le monde devra passer à ICloud pour garder ses adresses et le reste.
> On ajoute que ce passage impose un OS Lion 10.7.2. Or je suis en 10.4.11, le maximum que mon Macbook de 2008 peut faire tourner sans problème, (de l'avis même de mon vendeur Apple).
> ...



C'est exactement ce qui va se passer...

N'hésitez pas à faire savoir à Apple ce que vous en pensez en envoyant un feedback sur cette page:

http://www.apple.com/feedback/icloud.html


----------



## Tootie (3 Décembre 2011)

@ Remy : c'est fait mais peut-on croire à un effet quelconque ? J'ai quand même signalé que j'étais very very angry malgré my "Apple fidelity since the Mac 520" !


----------



## Tootie (6 Avril 2012)

Tootie a dit:


> @ Remy : c'est fait mais peut-on croire à un effet quelconque ? J'ai quand même signalé que j'étais very very angry malgré my "Apple fidelity since the Mac 520" !



Je donne ici un écho de la suite de mon problème: j'ai profité de la proposition de Chat en ligne concernant le passage à ICloud et j'ai eu une demoiselle sympathique qui avait lu mon message attentivement (où j'expliquais donc mon mécontentement) et qui m'a donné quelques assurances comme le fait que je pouvais passer à ICloud avec mon OS actuel (donc 4.11) que je garderai donc mon adresse mac et mon accès à Ichat. Mais que je ne bénéficierai pas des spécificités du Cloud, donc la conservation, consultation et sauvetage de mes données partout. Le seul problème c'est que pour effectuer le passage, je dois disposer d'un navigateur plus récent que celui que j'ai qui est le plus récent que je peux faire tourner sur mon OS. Mais je peux effectuer la manoeuvre d'un autre ordi en configurant non mon Mac mais mon adresse. Donc ça a un peu progressé !


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2012)

J'espère que la demoiselle vous a expliqué comment reconfigurer Mail pour relever votre boite aux lettres à votre adresse @mac.com, une fois la transition vers iCloud effectuée (car les serveurs Mails ne sont pas les mêmes que ceux de MobileMe)


----------



## Sophie Laumont (9 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous,

Excusez-moi de pas trop faire dans le constructif mais je profite de ce sondage pour dire un peu ce que j'ai sur le cur. Après tout, peut-être suis-je dans l'excès alors quelqu'un me le dira. Je n'ai pas les compétences de certains ici.

Je viens de passer à Lion et je réalise avec effroi que mon iDisk ne sera plus qu'un souvenir dans quelques semaines (30 juin 2012 je crois). C'est dur car ça faisait un moment que je l'avais. J'y ai mis plein de choses pro (site Web, documents back-upés) et perso. Exemple, des zolies galeries photo à montrer à la famille et aux amis, propres, sans pub. J'ai payé les 99/an pendant plusieurs années. Je me suis investie. Ce n'était pas magnifique mais j'avais confiance. Je me disais que je pouvais rester là pour longtemps.

Plus généralement, je ne suis pas rassurée par les politiques de géants comme Apple ou Google qui évoluent très vite. Je suis d'accord que ce ne sont pas des uvres de bienfaisances mais on a l'impression que le Don't be Evil est très, très loin et le format totalement fermé des documents sur iCloud, d'après ce que j'ai compris, nous rappelle vaguement quelque chose.

Vers quelles solutions vous êtes-vous tournés ? D'ailleurs y a-t-il des solutions pour éviter de devenir à ce point captif ?


----------



## Mark Twang (9 Avril 2012)

J'aime bien iCloud, mais il faut le prendre pour ce qu'il est : une solution de synchro de bibliothèques intégrées à des applications Mac OS X / iOS. C'est une passerelle transparente, pour ne pas dire invisible, destinée à privatiser l'internet au profit d'applications fonctionnant en synergie entre les Mac et les terminaux mobiles d'Apple. Le désengagement d'Apple d'iDisk et de MobileMe me paraît très sage, tant ils sont avantageusement remplacés par des solutions multi-plateformes comme Dropbox. 

Ce qu'il faut prendre en considération avant de prononcer un jugement c'est la différence fondamentale de paradigme entre les deux système de Cloud computing. Dropbox fonctionne sur le paradigme traditionnel du système de fichier géré par l'utilisateur, contrairement à iCloud qui fonctionne sur le nouveau paradigme d'Apple, distinguant le projet sur lequel on travaille (une mise en page dans Pages, une retouche image dans Pixelmator, une composition sur GarageBand...) du fichier qui en résulte (un document en PDF, en PNG ou en M4A...). 
- iCloud sert donc à retrouver son *projet* à jour sur tous les postes fixes ou mobiles liés au compte (j'enregistre une batterie en studio avec mon MacBook, je rajoute une guitare chez moi sur mon iMac...).
- Dropbox permettra de partager les fichiers constitutifs ou finaux entre différents collaborateurs.

Bien sûr, tout n'est pas aussi rigide que ça, mais c'est en gros le principe qui fait qu'on a pas à choisir entre l'un ou l'autre mais bien à utiliser aux mieux les deux solutions.

Petit bémol : Apple est foutrement long à mettre à jour ses programmes maison pour donner l'exemple. Le prochain iWork devrait tout mettre à plat... mais comment sera alors géré le versionning de  Mac OS X avec des projets partiellement élaborés sur iOS ? Mystère !


----------



## esv^^ (10 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> et dans tout ça, elle est où l'innovation d'iCloud???
> 
> ah si, l'innovation, c'est que si tu passes pas a minima à Lion (voire mieux, Vista ou Seven), ben t'as plus droit à rien...



je suis tout à fait daccord; c'est dommage: Je suis sur Léo et Snow (2ordis différents) et je n'ai pas accès à iCloud... Dommage, les 5Go gratuits, ça aurais put m'être utile...


----------



## secureinfo42 (31 Janvier 2016)

Sophie Laumont a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Excusez-moi de pas trop faire dans le constructif mais je profite de ce sondage pour dire un peu ce que j'ai sur le cur. Après tout, peut-être suis-je dans l'excès alors quelqu'un me le dira. Je n'ai pas les compétences de certains ici.
> 
> ...



Oui, monter son propre cloud : 

un VPS chez OVH :
https://www.ovh.com/fr/vps/

et OwnCloud :
https://owncloud.org/install/

Sinon tu as HubiC :
https://hubic.com/fr/


----------

